# I found a split buss panel out in the wild



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Did you shoot, and tag it?


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

The house is sideways, how did you miss it.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

Looks a little close to the pool to me.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I see em all the time. They were a thing here in the sixties, or maybe even the fifties. There is older subdivisions full of original 100 amp services with those panels. When I see a carport instead of a garage in certain areas of the island, I am on the lookout for that first thing.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

I grew up in a house with a split bus panel. I don’t know how we survived.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

HertzHound said:


> I grew up in a house with a split bus panel. I don’t know how we survived.


There's no shame if you think therapy might help. I encourage you to seek professional help and get this behind you.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I dont know how a complete service and a pool come together in such close proximity. 
Would this be conforming if the metal piping and enclosures were bonded to the pool steel?


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Southeast Power said:


> I plan to refeed it through an SE rated ATS.
> No doubt it will get torpedoed in plan review
> 
> 
> ...


How do they keep water in the pool?


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

Wouldn’t the utility want the meter somewhere where they didn’t have to go into the back yard? Would you have to get the power company out to do a survey?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

FPL uses smart meters. No one expects there to be a meter reader looking around. The install looks decades old. 
I'm just surprised how such arrangements happen.
Is the pool illegal?
Did they relocate the service illegally?
It's certainly not 10' at the drip loop.
The overhead runs in conduit along the eve and terminates at a Weatherhead.
So many issues.


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

Southeast Power said:


> I plan to refeed it through an SE rated ATS.
> No doubt it will get torpedoed in plan review
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm.... trying to tilt my head and sort this one out. :biggrin: Looks like the double pole feeding the bottom bus is the one just below the Bryant BR260 (Orange handles). Interesting that they met the old 6 disconnect rule even though the top bus has 3 single pole breakers. Plugging single poles in the top bus usually caused the problems. I would guess that all the thin singe poles are GE. An ATS should work and then convert the spit bus into a MLO sub-panel. ???


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

The heartburn I have is that all of this is 5' from the edge of that pool.


----------

